

Why Snapchat is Screwed - jmngomes
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20131122125913-7374576-why-snapchat-is-screwed

======
marcomassaro
I agree 100% with this article. Its just a fad - they have no real value
because content is deleted and ads certainly won't help the case.

